# 2000 Altima starved of fuel



## fikey (Feb 1, 2014)

2000 Altima (2.4 L) won't start. If I spray carb cleaner in air cleaner, I can keep it running. I disconnected the fuel line at the fuel rail, put my thumb over the end and had my son turn it over. Pressure was strong and blew fuel all over when I cracked it a little. I know this is not the most scientific test, but it would seem to me that the relay, fuel pump and filter are not the problem after this. I have no idea of where to go from here. Any ideas are welcome.
Rich
[email protected]


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

How many miles? Have you changed the crank/cam sensors?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would feel better knowing that the fuel pressure was in spec rather than just the "finger test," which I don't recommend. All you need is one bad spark plug wire and you'll be looking for the fire extinguisher! If the fuel pressure is in spec, I would check your fuses and fusible links, first (always start with the simplest things, first). Next, if you don't have a noid light for Bosch fuel injectors, use a 12v test light to test for power to the fuel injectors with the key in the "on" position, engine not running. If power is present at the injectors, a noid light would confirm if the ECM is pulse grounding, or "firing," the fuel injectors. I would check for spark, as well; easiest way is to install a timing light, if you have one.


----------



## fikey (Feb 1, 2014)

Car has 140k miles. No I haven't tested the crank/cam sensors, fuses or injectors. Help me out. Could it be any of these 3 and still run on carb cleaner through the breather? I guess what I am saying is that my understanding of fuel injected cars isn't what my understanding of older carb. cars is. So, what fuses control the injectors? Secondly, is there a 12 volt wire going to each injector? With the key on, I will have 12volt at each injector? If it runs on carb. cleaner, I have spark. If you still think it is the crank/cam sensors, where is it and exactly what does it do? Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## fikey (Feb 1, 2014)

*May have found the problem*

Holy Crap. I forgot one piece of the puzzle that know appears to have been key (no pun intended). This whole thing started when my son left his key in Utah at his brothers. We have a second key and didn't think that was part of this (it is the second of the original set). After doing more research, I came across the security thing and sure enough, when i crank, the security light stays on solid. It appears that the car doesn't recognize the key and is locking me out. I tried the "put the key in, tun on for 5 secs, off - 3 times thing" and it did not work. I guess i just need to find out how to rest it. Any ideas?


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Try to take out the negative terminal for 8 minutes, then reconnect it see what happens. Let me know. Double check with the owner's manual see what it says.


----------



## fikey (Feb 1, 2014)

*Reply*

Turns out it is the security system which has locked me out. Can't get it reset!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can't get it to work, you'll need to get it towed to a Nissan or Infiniti dealer so they can initialize the key to the ECM. You will want to have all of the keys when you do this, or the others will not work. There are some locksmiths that also have the capability to initialize keys.


----------

